# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > МОД IN-KU >  Кто мы...???

## PAN

*Интернациональный Дом Творчества…..*

Кто жители этого Дома???
Не только сейчас… а вообще, в перспективе???
Рассмотрим???...

----------


## PAN

*Творчество* – объединяющий культурный феномен…
По сути содержания понятия – разговор отдельный…
Сейчас о субъектном составе…

Кто есть *субъекты* творчества???
Вопрос сложный… но решаемый…

Мой имхастый взгляд таков:

Субъекты творческого процесса могут быть представлены в следующей условной иерархии:

*1 блок – Творцы…*

- профессионалы… Люди, создающие продукт художественного творчества за деньги на постоянной основе.

- полупрофессионалы… Люди, для кого это вторая работа… Уровень 50х50 или иной – у всех по-разному…

- любители… Люди, создающие продукт художественного творчества  просто с целью создать… без прямой заинтересованности оплаты… (перспективы пока не в счет)…

(промежуточные уровни не рассматриваем, дабы не загромождать…)


*2 блок – Потребители*… (а как без них… без спроса нет и предложения…)

- профессиональные – критики, журналисты, т.д., т.е. люди, имеющие деньги за деятельность (или деятельность за деньги, это у кого как получается…)))…

- постоянные (фаны)… Речь о всех категориях, в т.ч. театральных, музыкальных, прикладных… Люди, которые целенаправленно приобретают (потребляют) конкретный продукт… Например идут на конкретного исполнителя или постановку конкретного режиссера, покупают исключительно розовых слоников, картины только кисти П.М. Третьякова – другие даже не предлагайте…)))…

- случайные… т.е. теоретически все остальные…))) Еду – слышу музыку по радио… И не хотел, и не люблю – но отслушал…))) Или пригласили девушку в театр… Знать не знала про Мольера, а тут… вдруг…))) Да и текущее восприятие… Ежедневно потребляем это художественное творчество тоннами… ТВ, радио, интернет, аудио-визуальное на улице…


*Итог…*
Потенциальным жителем нашего Дома может быть* ЛЮБОЙ* человек, гражданин *ЛЮБОГО* государства, *ЛЮБОГО* возраста, способный в меру личных способностей, социального и психического развития либо создавать творческий продукт, либо адекватно оный воспринимать и потреблять…

А потому – откроем двери пошире, с лицом радушным, добрым…
И скажем – *ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ!!!* ...
Всем, кто готов идти с нами…

Организаторы, музыканты, хореографы, операторы, литераторы, педагоги, воспитатели, культработники, театральные деятели, цирковые артисты, любители карвинга, дансинга, караокинга, фотошопинга, высокохудожественного флудинга и остальные по забывчивости моей не перечисленные…  :Grin: 

ВСЕ в ИН-КУ!!!… :Yahoo: 

Ибо в каждом из нас одновременно Творец и Потребитель… В той или иной мере…

И нам есть, что сказать друг- другу…

----------


## Svetikovazp

> Итог…
> Потенциальным жителем нашего Дома может быть ЛЮБОЙ человек, гражданин ЛЮБОГО государства, ЛЮБОГО возраста, способный в меру личных способностей, социального и психического развития либо создавать творческий продукт, либо адекватно оный воспринимать и потреблять…


Вот это в точку. Как красиво сказано! Нижащий ВАМ поклон.
Спасибо за тёплые слова.
Здравствуйте!

----------


## PAN

> Есть идея создать общественную организацию музруков.
> И проводить фестивали, семинары, мастер-классы и т.д.
> Что-то по аналогии с фестивалями ведущих.
> С дипломами, сертификатами и т.д.
> 
> Но, как всегда, есть куча подводных камней и, в первую очередь, это финансовые вопросы.
> Я ведь прекрасно понимаю, что 10-11 тыс. рублей за участие в семинаре (с проживанием и питанием), плюс расходы на билеты туда и обратно, довольно большие деньги для среднестатистического музрука. А проводить подобные мероприятия имеет смысл только при количестве участников примерно 100.
> 
> С созданием общественной организации тоже не все так просто.
> ...





> 6-го января в Москве состоится Съезд Международного общественного Движения музыкальных руководителей детских садов.
> По итогам съезда дам ссылки на решения съезда и на сайт с его документами.



Вновь по порядку... Постараюсь простым языком, дабы не нарваться на упреки...)))

Саша, по сути заявлены теоретически несовместимые действия... С одной стороны 6 января вы, т.е. группа людей, позиционирующих себя как отдельное творческое  виртуальное сообщество, собираетесь создать Международное общественное движение - далее МОД...
При этом нужно понимать, что МОД - это отсутствие членства и полный отказ от каких-либо финансовых движений...
При этом в основной мысли звучит намерение создать не движение, а именно общественную организацию, которая могла бы стать базой для развития, в т.ч. финансового, структурного и т.д, А это, поверь - ОЧЕНЬ разные вещи... Сравнивать можно как запах чеснока с красным цветом...

А давайте я прям тут, для общего ознакомления, немного поясню - в ЧЁМ, собственно, эта разница, и чем отличается общественная организация, в которой состоит 40 человек во главе с харизматичным и грамотным лидером, от Международного общественного движения...

----------


## PAN

Для начала поясню на пальцах - что такое Международное общественное движение...

Поверьте - в современном мире это не столь развитое явление... В РФ - можно на пальцах пересчитать...)))

МОД - это не организация, не предприятие, не коммерческий проект...

Проще всего *МОД можно представить себе в виде широкой дороги, по которой все идут в одну сторону...*
Дорога должным образом обустроена стараниями организаторов, специальных служб, волонтеров...
По этой дороге идут простые люди - частные лица (или физические лица, говоря языком государственным...)
По этой же дороге идут юридические лица - те же общественные организации, фонды, творческие объединения... если им по пути, если их устраивает направление, если они согласны с целью...)))
Там же идут так называемые ИП - простые люди, но с правом на предпринимательскую деятельность... Согласны с направлением - айда с нами...)))
Т.е. *в МОД нет членов - есть участники движения*... И никаких членских книжек, никаких членских взносов... *МОД не собирает деньги и не тратит деньги...* 
Еще раз... *МОД - это совокупность* людей, общественных организаций и любых коммерческих, некоммерческих, правительственных, неправительственных и т.п. предприятий и организаций - т.е. совокупность частных лиц и юридических лиц, согласившихся идти* в направлении*, указанном в Уставе МОД... 
Если в МОД стремится Общественная организация "Фонд поддержки куртуазных штанов" - пусть... деньги собирают на развитие куртуазности - пусть.. Помогают тем участником движения, у кого и простых штанов нет, не тока куртуазных - спасибо... Участвуют в любом виде в мероприятиях МОД - молодцы...

----------


## PAN

Теперь об общественных организациях...
Да, собралась инициативная группа, забахали учредительное собрание...
Если захотели быть закрытой группкой с членскими взносами - пожалуйте, делайте... 
Захотели без членства - с добровольными пожертвованиями "кто скока может" - пожалуйста...

Организационно-правовые формы - на выбор... Налоги и затраты на обслуживание - минимальны...

Создается Устав, регистрируется, делается печать - и вперед, на свершение благих дел...

Тут вам и возможность получения лицензии на образовательную деятельность, и возможность получить аккредитацию, и право проводить платные семинары с выдачей удостоверений, дипломов и т.д., в т.ч. государственного образца...
Ну.т.е. все то, что Саша описывал в начале разговора... 

И да, такая организация, если даже она живет совершенно изолирована например от МОД ИН-КУ, может быть участником нашего движения, ибо в целом цели и направление близки...

----------


## PAN

Давайте же, уложив себе в голову базовые понятия, попробуем задаться теоретическим вопросом - может ли одно общественное движение быть частью другого общественного движения??? Ну, т.е. один МОД частью другого МОД...)))

Если не лезть глубоко в правовую теорию, а вернуться к образному восприятию проблемы, то получается, что на нашей широкой дороге мы попытаемся сверху нарисовать еще одну дорогу...???...))) Что это будет??? Дорога на дороге???...))) Или все же отдельная дорога, пусть и рядом и почти в одну сторону... но отдельная, узенькая, тока для своих и по пропускам...???

Мое мнение - да, глубоко в теории (и математики меня поймут...))) МОД в МОД возможно...
На практике - нет... Это вам не параллельные прямые, где-нибудь да пересекутся... и обязательно разойдутся...

А вот создание Общественной организации любой организационно-правовой формы для музруков - дело святое, которое МОД ИН-КУ без поддержки оставить не может, в чем бы таковая поддержка не заключалась... И такая организация была бы замечательным участником нашего Международного Общественного Движения...

Однако мне больше по душе идея создания общественного фонда... Сейчас расскажу, не уходите...)))

----------


## PAN

Общественные Фонды - уникальное изобретение человечества...

Это общественные организации с правами юридического лица... Это некие выразители дум общественности, при этом думы подкреплены финансово за счет денег той же общественности...

Как все выглядит:

Некая группа людей, достаточно человек трёх... создает Фонд... Еще несколько человек приглашаются в качестве Попечительского совета... Как правило - это люди известные, уважаемые... Избираются (назначаются) Президент и Вице-президенты Фонда...
А дальше - люди начинают собирать деньги на благие дела...
Если дела заявлены правильные, если люди с президентскими полномочиями - достойные, если Попечительский совет представителен - обычно сумма набирается - из пожертвований частных неравнодушных лиц, из пожертвований иных общественных организаций, государственных и муниципальных бюджетов, частных фирм и т.д...
Вот на эти деньги Фонд создает базу, приглашает на семинары, оплачивает расходы и т.д..... да мало ли куда можно потратить деньги, если делать это с умом и сердцем...

Чем лично мне импонирует такая схема...
1. Нет членства и соответственно *обязательных* членских взносов... Сегодня я вам верю и готов дать сто рублей... Даю... Завтра стал сомневаться - не даю... Послезавтра не сомневаюсь вновь, дал бы, но просто денег нет - снова не даю, до окончания кризиса... И вдруг выиграл мульён в лотерею... Щастье... И с этой халявы - широким жестом - хрясь сто тыщ на хорошие дела... А не жалко...
2. Наличие Попечительского Совета... и необходимость Президента раз в год отчитываться перед уважаемыми людьми - куда деньги дел...
3. Целевое использование финансов... Т.е. тока на уставное направление, а не на строительство дачи четвертого вице-президента...
5. Мобильность в принятии решений и отсутствие географических ограничений... Не абсолютное, но все же... 

Реально это работает, например, в юношеском спорте...

Совершенно обычные люди собирают в шапку деньги на покупку клюшек, мячей и т.д., закупают, развозят, помогают с устроением мероприятий...

Фонд незаменим там, где нет возможности взять много у одного человека а благое дело... Вот и создают их для того, чтобы собрав с мира по нитке... ну а дальше вы знаете...

----------


## PAN

Что же мне не нравится в организациях с членством и членскими взносами кроме уже оговоренного...
Наверное закрытость... Замкнутость...

Да, с одной стороны хорошо, все свои... Это как садоводческое товарищество - общий забор по периметру, дорожки, Председатель... Взносы, касса... ежегодные разборки - куда делись деньги, собранные на ремонт водопровода...)))
Конечно огромным плюсом является лучшая управляемость, но только в рамках сообщества... Вне его - никаких преференций... Никто такому сообществу рубля не даст, даже на очень хорошее дело...

Примером правильного применения закрытости могли бы послужить английские мужские клубы... Но сравнивать доходы членов этих клубов с зарплатами детсадовских музруков России и Украины я бы не решился... Ох, не думаю, что усилиями 40 музруков можно собрать ежемесячный капитал, достаточный для содержания аппарата и уплаты налогов, без серьезного урона их домашним семейным бюджетам...

А посему видится мне иной путь... если позволите озвучить...

----------


## PAN

Все мы - участники огромного по масштабам, действительно МЕЖДУНАРОДНОГО Общественного Движения...

Все мы - пользователи уникального творческого ресурса...

Чем мы отличаемся от остальных???

В первую очередь своей открытостью...

Вот сейчас идет шаловливый предновогодний конкурс в разделе Поэзия... http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...95#post4250295
Там - и музруки, и тамады, и хореографы, и... и кого там тока нет...)))

Вы можете себе представить ситуацию, что кто-то приходит и говорит "- Нет, вам низя, этот конкурс тока для поэтов!!!"...???

Да Боже упаси...

А уж ограничивать кого-то внутри профессиональных групп - даже думать никому в голову не приходит... Ну,кроме новичков... немного...)))

Движение у нас есть, цели устоялись, объединительная сила в наличии...

Что еще хотим??? 
Лицензию??? Пожалуйста - делайте юрлицо, выполняйте требования, получайте лицензию... Мы поможем... Как помогают все и всем на этом форуме...
Денег??? Создавайте фонд - собирайте... Мы поможем...
Быть услышанными??? Ничего не выдумывайте - уже все есть... Надо только начать пользоваться... Мы поможем...

----------


## PAN

Саша, мы с тобой, в отличие от многих присутствующих, знакомы в реале...
Вижу, знаю, понимаю во многом... 
В одном не понимаю - если делаешь закрытое сообщество виртуальное и организацию с членством в реале - зачем тебе создавать к нему еще и МОД???
Второе... Если тебе нужно именно отдельное твое Движение - при чем здесь МОД ИН-КУ и его виртуальная площадка - http://forum.in-ku.com ...???
Третье - вытекает из второго... Зачем при этом такой громадине как ИН-КУ те 40 человек, которые решили жить в виртуреале отдельно???

Честно говоря - может я и еще чего-то не понимаю... или не знаю... Тогда поясни, озвучь... Надеюсь - у тебя есть позитивные взгляды на наше совместное будущее, на развитие отношений, на новые взаимоважные проекты...

----------


## matvi-elena

*PAN*, 

Паша, спасибо за толковое разъяснение всех терминов . В жизни меня раздражают две темы  - финансовая и юридическая. Как говорится ...."Песню, сказку - хоть сейчас!" А вот деньги  или законы ... :Blink:  А ты всё очень понятно и доступно написал. Ещё раз, спасибо!




> Все мы - участники огромного по масштабам, действительно МЕЖДУНАРОДНОГО Общественного Движения...






> Все мы - пользователи уникального творческого ресурса...


Согласна с тобой !!! Наш форум, это огромная "территория"( как Евросоюз :Grin: ), границ нет, "валюта" одна - *ТВОРЧЕСТВО!!!*  И ещё...ЗДЕСЬ МЫ ДОМА!  :Oj: 

Спасибо за Сертификаты и Благодарственное письмо от  IN-KY !!! Это ОЧЕНЬ ЗНАЧИМЫЕ документы были для меня при прохождении аттестации на высшую категорию, с большим уважением и интересом принятые в Департаменте науки и образования Краснодарского края!  :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

По-моему, все очень понятно и доступно. Паш, спасибьо большое, ты, как всегда, поставил четкую точку и объяснил вещи, о которых мы все имеем очень сумбурные знания. В последние 2 недели мне в личку много пишут  и спрашивают  по этому вопросу. теперь не придется разъяснять отдельно, а всем, кому интересна эта важная тема, смогут все прочесть, что-то для себя уяснить и возможно, начать продуктивный разговор.
 А то, что вопрос назрел, это и так понятно. Но решать его надо не письмами Путину, как пробуют это сделать на соседнем форуме, а реальными объединениями, МОДами или ОО, *делающими что-то реальное* и этим самым  показывающие, что* мы- РЕАЛЬНАЯ сила, с котрой нельзя не считаться.*  и не имеет значения, где кто проживает, в Москве, Владивостоке или Одессе.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Но решать его надо не письмами Путину,


В подтверждение моих слов, пример наш, *форумский*.  Очень грустно, что кому-то даже инструкторы физкультуры в д. садах поперек горла и еще более печально, что это действия не пришедших на сайт претендентов, а целенаправленная внутренняя акция. Я не могу понять, как с 600 плюсов можно было упасть до 80??!!
Поэтому я и не верю во все эти письма на деревню дедушке. Нужны реальные действия. Какие? Пока не знаю, но определенно связанные с  активизацией общественности, такие, о которых начнут говорить с уважением, к которым привлекутся массмедиа.

----------


## PAN

> Поэтому я и не верю во все эти письма на деревню дедушке.


Для всех...

У нас есть категория посетителей, к которым подходит определение "пациенты"...

Любой юрист с третьего курса знает: Если человек сразу хочет писать в ЦК КПСС, Путину или Папе Римскому - это диагноз, это не к нам...
Для сведения - И Президент РФ и Премьер министр РФ - юристы, т.е. имеют то же мнение и то же образование.....
Выводы -делать вам...)))





> Нужны реальные действия. Какие? Пока не знаю, но определенно связанные с активизацией общественности,


Именно в этом наша сила... :Aga:  Мы - это множество... Огромное и необъятное...

----------


## SOSED

Наверное мне самому нужно было вынести этот вопрос в отдельную тему с самого начала. 

Еще вчера прочитал всю тему. Изначально, на импульсе, была мысль написать большой ответ, с цитатами из разных постов. Но, как говорит народная мудрость, утро вечера мудренее, или, как говорит мой бухгалтер, с этим нужно переспать. :Smile3: 
Поэтому буду краток.
Паша, спасибо за ликбез. Это всегда полезно, т.к. всегда узнаешь что-то новое для себя. Однако, поверь, я знаю все эти различия между ОД и ОО. И изначальная идея была именно в создании ОО. У этой формы кроме недостатков есть и определенные достоинства.
Трансформация в МОД произошла тогда, когда стало понятно, что ОО на данном этапе не получается. Но с чего-то ведь нужно начинать. 
Как абсолютно правильно сказала Марина:



> Нужны реальные действия. Какие? Пока не знаю, но определенно связанные с активизацией общественности, такие, о которых начнут говорить с уважением


Я тоже пока не знаю. Но сидеть и ждать когда кто-то принесет все готовенькое на блюдечке с голубой каемочкой тоже не вижу смысла.
Да, то, что мы сейчас делаем, как выше было сказано, это не событие вселенского масштаба. Это просто первый, даже не шаг, а робкий шажочек, но уже есть хотя бы направление, пусть еще бесформенная и размытая, но какая-то цель.
А что из этого получится? Как говорят в Одессе, будем посмотреть.
Вот, наверное, в основном и все, что хотел сказать.

P.S. Да, Паша, у меня не 40 человек, а примерно 120 постоянных пользователей. Естественно, что здесь музруков на порядок больше. Именно поэтому вынес этот вопрос сюда.

----------


## PAN

> Трансформация в МОД произошла тогда, когда стало понятно, что ОО на данном этапе не получается. Но с чего-то ведь нужно начинать.


Ок, на первый вопрос ответ понятен...
Саша, лично от меня огромная просьба - не подменять и не девальвировать понятия... Это прозвучало как "денег на жигули не хватает, потому купил ламборджини... нужно же с чего-то начинать..."...)))
Есть достаточный выбор общественных объединений, вполне по размеру и по плечам вашей... ну пусть 120-ичеловековой тусовке... Причем тут понятие Движения, как формы общественного объединения??? Именно Движение никогда не будет считать количество составляющих, ибо не в том его суть... Движение - это определение и обустройство направления... а не замкнутое сообщество... Вам есть из чего выбирать: http://www.consultant.ru/popular/obob/76_1.html#p64

В вашем случае все же ближе понятие общественной организации... Ну это ИМХО... 

Ну и хотелось бы услышать ответ на остальные вопросы... Саша, без обид, вопрос серьезный... За тобой стоят люди, ты за них в ответе... Да и нам здесь нужно удерживать равновесие, сам понимаешь...

----------


## SOSED

> Саша, мы с тобой, в отличие от многих присутствующих, знакомы в реале...
> Вижу, знаю, понимаю во многом... 
> В одном не понимаю - если делаешь закрытое сообщество виртуальное и организацию с членством в реале - зачем тебе создавать к нему еще и МОД???
> Второе... Если тебе нужно именно отдельное твое Движение - при чем здесь МОД ИН-КУ и его виртуальная площадка - http://forum.in-ku.com ...???
> Третье - вытекает из второго... Зачем при этом такой громадине как ИН-КУ те 40 человек, которые решили жить в виртуреале отдельно???





> В вашем случае все же ближе понятие общественной организации... Ну это ИМХО... 
> 
> Ну и хотелось бы услышать ответ на остальные вопросы... Саша, без обид, вопрос серьезный... За тобой стоят люди, ты за них в ответе... Да и нам здесь нужно удерживать равновесие, сам понимаешь...


Согласен, мне тоже ближе и понятней общественная организация. И почти уверен, что то, что пробуем начать, перейдет именно в эту форму. (или в форму ОФ, а может в НКО)
Сейчас все слишком спонтанно, у меня просто не хватило времени, чтобы определится со всевозможными тонкостями и нюансами создания подобных организаций. Наверное именно поэтому пошел по пути наименьшего сопротивления. Как ты правильно заметил, правовая форма МОД никого и ни к чему не обязывает. Человек сам для себя все определяет.

Насчет остального.
Паша, ты извини, но второй и, вытекающий из него, третий вопрос, не совсем корректны.
Поэтому, прежде чем я на них отвечу, давай сначала это обговорим между собой, чтобы не было разночтений о сути вопросов.
(при такой постановке вопросов ответ напрашивается сам собой, но я не думаю, что ты его ждешь)




> Надеюсь - у тебя есть позитивные взгляды на наше совместное будущее, на развитие отношений, на новые взаимоважные проекты...


Ты в этом сомневаешься???? :Grin: 
Паша, пойми, если бы я это начинал исключительно ради 100-120 человек, то на кой мне это выносить сюда. Ну, заварили бы очередной междусобойчик и всё.
То, что я хочу увидеть в итого намного сложнее. Лишь бы времени и сил хватило.

----------


## SOSED

> Есть достаточный выбор общественных объединений, вполне по размеру и по плечам вашей... ну пусть 120-ичеловековой тусовке... Причем тут понятие Движения, как формы общественного объединения??? Именно Движение никогда не будет считать количество составляющих, ибо не в том его суть... Движение - это определение и обустройство направления... а не замкнутое сообщество... Вам есть из чего выбирать:


Паша, внимательно перечитываю еще раз и некоторые вопросы все же нельзя оставить без ответа.
Видишь ли, а мы и не собираемся считать количество составляющих. 

И только сейчас понял, что даже ты пытаешься сейчас разделиться на ваших и наших. Может быть в моих постах здесь что-то не так, допускаю, что я чуть больше привязан к своим девочкам. Но я-то как раз хочу донести совсем другое, а именно, пусть волей случая основателями организации станут именно они, но это не говорит о том, что остальные за бортом.
Как раз наоборот. Это делается для всех музруков, а возможно и не только музруков. С правовой формой мы всегда сможем разобраться, это не самое важное. Я думаю, что важно начать процесс, а ошибки и недочеты (куда ж без них :Yes4: ) будем исправлять в процессе.

----------


## PAN

> Наверное именно поэтому пошел по пути наименьшего сопротивления. Как ты правильно заметил, правовая форма МОД никого и ни к чему не обязывает


Позволь не согласится... МОД - максимально сложная с правовой и применительной стороны форма... 




> Паша, пойми, если бы я это начинал исключительно ради 100-120 человек, то на кой мне это выносить сюда. Ну, заварили бы очередной междусобойчик и всё.





> Это делается для всех музруков, а возможно и не только музруков. С правовой формой мы всегда сможем разобраться, это не самое важное. Я думаю, что важно начать процесс, а ошибки и недочеты (куда ж без них) будем исправлять в процессе.



Саша, не было бы ни единого вопроса, если бы ты согласовал свои широкие действия хотя бы с Мазайкиной... 
А пока у нас действительно слишком мало информации и слишком много вопросов... и корректность этих вопросов напрямую зависит от наличия той информации...

В любом случае - тешу себя надеждой, что виной многим непоняткам элементарная недосказанность и наша общая неосведомленность... Саша, давай искать возможность обсудить возникшие вопросы... Адреса, пароли и явки знаешь... Ждём...)))

----------

